#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 狼群集會岩 >  > [討論] 可摸/不可摸部位示意圖，不知準確否？

## 斯冰菊

如題，本狼認為頗準確的。 :wuffer_glee: 不知道各位友狼同胞，意下如何？ :wuffer_arou: 

這張圖是本狼在阿翔的臉書上看到的。(最新動態)本狼覺得很有趣就存起來並貼上來分享。

----------


## 陸合巡

除了頭的部分以外其他地方都說中了耶(其實很喜歡被摸頭，不過請注意!!是輕輕摸而不是用力敲打!!)

----------


## wingwolf

看畫風像是*出自阿翔本人*之手
而且看起來像是阿翔自己的理解和設定

參考綜述《狼的行爲學研究若幹問題》
你會發現觸碰頭部（尤其是口鼻處）和尾部是很常見的社群行為
身體前半部份反而是連同群狼都不能隨便想幹啥就幹啥的

另外既然認識原作者，*沒有先問問別人可不可以轉載嗎？*

----------


## 紅峽青燦

狼不是很很容易把吻部碰在一起一直輕觸嗎?
還有用下巴摩別隻的頭頂?
以及嗅聞生殖器和肛門
和用吻部碰尾基?

----------


## 張狼

好圖!雖然有些不確定，這裡說的「不許碰」是對人還是其他狼?我可以轉嗎?

----------


## 上將狼

我也喜歡被摸頭,不過如果是用敲的話,那我一定會讓他看不到明天的太陽

----------


## 黑倫

我被摸頭跟肚子脖子沒關係
還有背部跟前肢 則後肢跟邀不敢模我就撕爛對方
再丟到火鍋裡

----------


## 尊o葆葆

摸頭的話我喜歡有人摸摸我的頭 我會很興奮(搖尾巴
肚皮跟脖子我也喜歡 我也會很興奮
最重要的是 我不喜歡有人摸我的尾巴 剛剛的尾巴結構圖(誰敢碰我咬誰)
其實真的說中了 其他部位我不會不喜歡 就是尾巴不可以摸 我會咬人(抖!!

----------

